# Home Theater Help



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Guys....

I just moved into a new house... Ok size living room... I just brought myself a Mitsubishi WD-65835 and I would like some home theater suggestions. 

I want to make a custom audio set... I want to have great front speakers, center, rear... any suggestions of these speakers? Can they mix and match? What receivers are good?

Any brands you guys recommend? For wiring I was going with monster... any other brand?

I plan to spend a budget of under $4000, so any help would be great. Thanks...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all Welcome :wave:

My suggestions:



> ... For wiring I was going with monster... any other brand?


Save that money, forget the monster cable. Just go to Lowes or Home Depot and get a roll (100') of 16 or 14 gauge wire (14 is better) for around $20 ... there's no sound differences :yes:



> ... I want to have great front speakers, center, rear... What receivers are good?...


Is better to at least have the fronts and center matched (if you can use the same speakers is better); but you can get complete packages from a lot of companies.

There's a lot of compliments on the  SVS Systems  ... they come with a subwoofer too. As for receivers, there's a lot to choose from Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo, HK, etc. it will depend on the features you're looking for.

I read that the best bang for the back are the Onkyo's :yes: 

To get the best out of your system, you will need to use some accoustic treatments too ... here is a link to learn more about it  accoustic panels


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

thx bro i'll go ahead and order a set of home threater from svs and some accoustic


----------

